# Missing cat - Blossom, Liverpool



## Rebabiba (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello
We've just moved house and think Blossom may have sneaked out of the back door. She's been missing since Wed. 14th Sept. from the Sefton Park area of Liverpool.

She's 3 years old, tortoise shell (brown & black) and white belly, paws and bib. 
She 'trills', rather than meows, and is very cute!

If anybody in the area sees her please make contact as we want her home.

Many thanks

Rebecca & Bill
07930 246 882


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

Very sorry to hear you lost your cat =[


----------



## akash65 (Feb 3, 2012)

Wonderful information was shared by you...Thanks a lot.....


----------

